# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Wéér aan de zoloft en constante angst om niet te kunnen slapen

## claudia1969

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo, herkend iemand zich in mij verhaal? Heb 7 jaar lang zoloft geslikt tegen angst en paniek. Vorig jaar met succes langszaam afgebouwd, maar in okt. nov kreeg ik last van een gespannen en gedeprimeerd gevoel. Er waren wat familieproblemen, spanningen op het werk en mijn opa is in die periode overleden dus ik dacht dat mijn klachten daardoor werden veroorzaakt. Maar het werd alleen maar erger, ben naar de huisarts gegaan met het verzoek om cognitieve gedragstherapie (had ik jaren geleden ook al eens gehad en had daar toen wel baat bij) Er bleek een wachtlijst van 6 wkn en ik wilde als het even kon niet opnieuw aan de antidepressiva ivm de vele bijwerkingen. Ik heb dus geprobeerd het "uit te zingen" tot ik bij de GGZ terecht kon. Echter werd het zooo erg, voelde me steeds slechter.Had vanb de huisarts al wel xanax en slaappillen gekregen waar ik steeds vaker naar greep. Constante schulgevoelens over van alles en nog wat, gespannenheid, vaak huilen en piekeren en ik kon steeds slechter slapen. Op een gegeven moment heb ik een aantal nachten helemaal niet meer kunnen slapen en ben toen echt ingestort. Huisarts heeft me nu dus toch weer zoloft voorgeschreven (slik ik nu 2,5 week nog zonder verbetering helaas) en inmiddels heb ik van een psych van de ggz andere slaapmedicatie gekregen omdat de temazapam na een aantal weken zijn werking leek te verliezen. Maar wel met het advies om het zeker niet elke nacht te nemen ivm de verslaving. Wanneer de zoloft aan zal slaan zal het slaapprobleem ook wel minder worden, zegt de huisarts. Maar nou komt het... die lettelijk slapeloze nachten hebben er voor gezorgd dat ik de heeeeele dag in mijn hoofd bezig ben dat ik niet kan slapen 's avonds het is echt een giga obsessie. 
Ik weet werkelijk niet meer hoe ik hier van af moet komen. Over 3 dagen is mijn zoontje jarig en leg mezelf constant druk op dat ik moet slapen want anders ben ik te moe voor zijn feestje en ben ik bang dat ik alles verpest en als ik niet slaap dan presteer ik slecht op mijn werk enz enz 
Wat kan ik in godsnaam doen om dit "ik kan niet slapen" te doorbreken..???

----------


## Ilse34

http://in-balans-met-onrust.blogspot...label/download


Hoi Claudia,

ik neem ook zoloft en in het begin kon ik ook heel slecht slapen door de medicatie.
Nu ondertussen als een roosje en eerder teveel dan te weinig.
Hierboven staat een link en daar vind je een lichaamsverkenning bodyscan terug daar val ik altijd bij in slaap. Het is een ontspanningsoefening. 
Miss eens het proberen waard.
Veel succes met de zoloft.
als de pillen werken zal je wel een heel pak beter voelen en zonder slaapmedicatie kunnen. 

groetjes
Ilse

----------


## Ilse34

onze aller lieve Luus laat weten dat de link niet werkt.
bij deze de juiste link:

http://in-balans-met-onrust.blogspot.com/

dan gaan naar mindfulness downloads en de lichaamsverkenning van Betina heddes kiezen.

Succes

----------


## polertun

Sertraline/Zoloft te koop zonder voorschrift

----------

